# Bonsai tree's are they harmful ?



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I am about to order this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002RBH0AI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A4ZO6SAQA9UCF

and I was wondering if it would be harmful to zippy , If it is I will just make sure I put it somewhere away from his beady little eyes lol


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that looks awesome. not an expert on Bonsais but i would imagine you'd have to check whether the actual trees are bird-friendly - Bonsais are just shrunken trees so if the tree itself is fine, so would it be.
that being said, it's safest to keep Zippy away if you can  he'd probably demolish a bonsai in ten minutes flat anyway


----------



## AmberMuffinz (Mar 11, 2013)

The most popular bonsai tree I found that was safe is the Chinese Elm. If I remember correctly anyway. I would make sure to look at multiple safe tree lists for parrots.

But I wouldn't have potted plants of any kind near your birds anyway due to the danger of aspergillosis.


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

Check out this link http://www.mdvaden.com/bird_page.shtml


----------

